# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Morphi Intuitive 3D Design App

## Brian_Krassenstein

Morphi just released their application on the iTunes store yesterday.  The app aims to simplify 3D modeling and design so that virtually anyone can learn to be a designer.  The app features design tutorials, and a very simple, yet powerful user interface.  It comes with a library of of 3D models which users can use and modify, or allows users to purchase additional 3d models via the application.  More details are in the article here: http://3dprint.com/4664/morphi-3d-app/  Check out the video below giving an overview of this 3D modeling app.

----------


## 3dkarma

Doesn't seem to be available in the UK yet.

----------


## innovestment

I just tried it out and it seems to work as a simple introduction though for some reason the STL file it said it emailed to me hasn't shown up yet. I don't really use the iPad email much so can't say if it's an iPad problem or something with this app. The set of basic shapes you can use include simple things like sphere and box but many are greyed out (meaning I guess that they are available for purchase). You can also place letters though every letter after C is greyed out. For this reason, this appears to be more of a demo than a usable app in its totally free state. 

Perhaps the objects are cheap. I didn't check. The reason is that I just used Tinkercad before this and was able to have a simple idea, save it as an an STL and view it in Meshlab in a couple minutes.

If anyone has other questions, I can load it up and check but for now I'm going to learn how to better use Tinkercad. (Got a Makerfarm i3v, my first printer, coming in a week or so  :Smile: .

----------


## Inventery

Hi Innovestment, 

This is The Inventery, maker of Morphi 3D. Thanks so much for your question. 

Please   let us know if your STL file was able to be sent through to your email.  Sometimes it takes a little while to export a file depending on your  Internet  connection, the size of your file and other factors. 

The greyed  out shapes and text are sold as one pack for $3.99. You can access  them by dragging a shape to the grid and the payment box will pop up.  Once you pay for them, they appear like regular shapes on your iPad.  This is not a demo - it's fully functional. 

The shapes are  different from what is currently  offered by other basic modeling programs and many of them have hidden  features, like adding additional sides to a shape or allowing you to  bend certain shapes at an angle. For example, you can take the prism  shape and turn it into an octagon. It's also easy to quickly rotate and  position these shapes using the 90 degree button - you can rotate a  shape at 90 degree increments and quickly place it. You can check out  the guides (11 short videos) in the app which will tell you a little  about the app's tools and how you can use them.  http://www.morphiapp.com/guide/ You can also access these guides  directly in the app by  pressing the Guide button on the upper left corner of the app.

I hope we answered your questions. The app is new and we're here to help so please let us know if you have any more questions!

----------


## Inventery

Hi 3dkarma, 

Thanks so much for your post. Morphi is being  sold globally in all App stores. We've had many downloads in the UK so  we're not sure what the problem could be. Maybe search Morphi or The Inventery directly in the  App store on your iPad. Please let us know if you are still having issues finding it.

----------


## Inventery

Hi Brian, 


Wow, thanks so much for this  post! We're looking forward to helping everyone better understand  Morphi's tools and features and we can't wait to see all the cool things  people will make in the app. 

We're just getting started...but feel free to check us out on* Facebook* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Morphi/1417982658460804, *Instagram* http://instagram.com/morphiapp# and *Twitter* https://twitter.com/MorphiApp

----------


## Compro01

Are there any plans to port this to Android?

----------


## Inventery

Hey Compro01, 

Yes, our Android version is in development! We hope to release that in the next few months or earlier if possible. We'll keep you posted.

----------


## innovestment

> Please   let us know if your STL file was able to be sent through to your email.  Sometimes it takes a little while to export a file depending on your  Internet  connection, the size of your file and other factors. 
> 
> The greyed  out shapes and text are sold as one pack for $3.99. You can access  them by dragging a shape to the grid and the payment box will pop up.  Once you pay for them, they appear like regular shapes on your iPad.  This is not a demo - it's fully functional.


Thank you Inventery for your reply. I did get the STL after a few minutes. It was going through a yahoo address on the iPad so probably Yahoo was being slow.

The STL file did look good as well. $3.99 is definitely worth it if it can even help me make one object more easily. I'll check out the video to see what I can learn from it. If it makes sense it'll be nice to be able play around when only the iPad is available. Usually I use Android devices but the family quite likes the iPad and I do appreciate the extra effort app developers like yourself take to make things easy in that platform.

A few more questions, do you have a forum for the app? Since you just released the app, what has the response been like so far? Finally, was the Parthenon-like model actually crated in the app?

----------


## innovestment

Ok, I bought the app and after playing around with it a bit more and Tinkercad, I have to say it has some nice features. Being able to subtract any shape from any other is great. As a test I wanted to build a small round bottle similar to what one would see holding a potion in a game. This involves subtracting one sphere from another, a hollow cylinder and a little donut for the lip on the bottle. Once I get it done I'll try to post it somewhere. With a quick search I did find this one (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208592) that is almost completely doable in Morphi, the only hard part would be the dent in the bottom.

----------


## Inventery

> Thank you Inventery for your reply. I did get the STL after a few minutes. It was going through a yahoo address on the iPad so probably Yahoo was being slow.
> 
> The STL file did look good as well. $3.99 is definitely worth it if it can even help me make one object more easily. I'll check out the video to see what I can learn from it. If it makes sense it'll be nice to be able play around when only the iPad is available. Usually I use Android devices but the family quite likes the iPad and I do appreciate the extra effort app developers like yourself take to make things easy in that platform.
> 
> A few more questions, do you have a forum for the app? Since you just released the app, what has the response been like so far? Finally, was the Parthenon-like model actually crated in the app?


Hi Innovestment, 

Thanks so much for your comments and welcome to Morphi! We're glad you're  happy with your STL file  and in-app purchase. We want the app to be a welcoming space for people  to create and we're striving to make it as accessible and affordable as  possible. As part of our  growing platform, we will also offer more cool paid shape/text packs to  expand the design capabilities.

For immediate guidance on Morphi's tools and features, please check  out the instruction videos by pressing the Guide button in the Gallery. The videos are short (most under 2 mins) and built-in the app so you don't need wifi. You can also watch them on https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...kFiqbVwPHnqKW5 and http://www.morphiapp.com/  if that is preferable. We will be adding more quick tutorials in the  upcoming weeks highlighting different 3D modeling and printing skills and demonstrating how to make certain models.

For all Android lovers...we're still in development on our Android  tablet app and should have that out in the next few weeks/months. Stay tuned!


Yes,  we'd like to create a place where users can share knowledge about  Morphi and we're currently exploring the best ways to accomplish that.


We  released Morphi publicly on Wednesday (June 28, 2014) and so far the  response has been great. As a small independent developer with our first  release, we're just getting started. Still, we're happy that the app has had global appeal - having been downloaded around the world!


All of the models you see in the app were made in  Morphi, including the Parthenon which was made using cylinders and  cubes/cuboids. Our copy and alignment tools made it very easy to design. Try it yourself!  :Smile:  Also, if  you have time, please take a look at our other 3D models and prints on  our Instagram page. http://instagram.com/morphiapp#


We're  excited to see what you will make in Morphi! Until we can enable  sharing, please feel free to send us pictures/videos of your  favorite models. 


All best,

The Inventery

----------


## Inventery

> Ok, I bought the app and after playing around with it a bit more and Tinkercad, I have to say it has some nice features. Being able to subtract any shape from any other is great. As a test I wanted to build a small round bottle similar to what one would see holding a potion in a game. This involves subtracting one sphere from another, a hollow cylinder and a little donut for the lip on the bottle. Once I get it done I'll try to post it somewhere. With a quick search I did find this one (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208592) that is almost completely doable in Morphi, the only hard part would be the dent in the bottom.


Hi again, 

We're happy that you are getting to know Morphi's tools. 

To make your bottle flat on the bottom, all you need to do is:


drag down a cubeselect and resize itposition it at the bottom of the sphere using the alignment tools (see image 1, you'll need to select both objects for the alignment tools to pop up)once it's properly positioned, press subtract  (see image 2).

To hollow out the new flat bottom sphere, you can:


 copy and shrink it so that it can fit within the original sphereuse the alignment tools to center align it against the original sphere (see image 3)press subtract.

Instead of the cylinder, you can also try the cone shape and play around with the Diameter 1 and Diameter 2 sliders (image 4). The angles are a bit softer.

We made your bottle too (see image 5). We hope this helps - enjoy!




Cheers,
The Inventery,

----------


## innovestment

One of the designs I made is a set of interlinking blocks and I'm wondering how the stl will work if objects overlap in 3d space. I don't have my printer yet and haven't played with any slicing software. 

A snap-to-grid feature would also be really helpful as I wouldn't mind everything snapping to 1mm or 0.25 mm for example.

----------


## Inventery

> One of the designs I made is a set of interlinking blocks and I'm wondering how the stl will work if objects overlap in 3d space. I don't have my printer yet and haven't played with any slicing software. 
> 
> A snap-to-grid feature would also be really helpful as I wouldn't mind everything snapping to 1mm or 0.25 mm for example.


Hey Innovestment, 

Without seeing your model  it's hard to predict exactly how it will print.  As you probably know, 3D modeling for 3D  printing is its own art form. Many factors have to be taken into account  and often models need to be adjusted for optimal 3D printing. For  instance, check out this phone/business card holder we made in Morphi. We designed the model one way but later adjusted it  for printing, with great results. 

On grid snapping, we tried to keep it  simple in our first version of Morphi so we have not included full  scale snap to grid settings. Of course, we can re-look at this for the  next version if it makes sense. We do have a simple flat on grid button  which allows users to select a floating object or group of objects and press that button to  have the floating object or group sit directly on the grid. With each press, the  object or group can be rotated 90 degrees.

Thanks again for your comments and hope this is helpful!

The Inventery

image1.jpgimage2.jpgimage3.jpg

----------

